# rough idle. HELP PLEASE!!!!



## kevinjack (Aug 16, 2009)

hi! i have a 1987 nissan xe with a z24i motor. the head had a crack in it so me and my son replaced it and the gaskets and almost every other gasket but when we started the car it had a rough idle at park around 800 rpm's and when it was in drive just sitting around 300 rmp's almost to stalling point. when we drive it it does fine going down hill but going up hill it starts to cough around 2500 rpm's and has a hard time shifting into the next gear. all the fluids are good and the vacuum lines are great i just dont know whats wrong. could it be a timing issue or what. if anyone has an answer please share

thanks kevin


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

on first guess....i'd have to say MAF (mass airflow sensor) but, since you just put the engine back together, I will probably go with timing chain or belt not lined up with correct marks or leaking intake gasket.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Follow this link and read how to do a ECU diagnostics.

http://www.nissanforums.com/z31-300zx-t/97450-z31-faqs-read-before-posting.html


----------



## kevinjack (Aug 16, 2009)

ok do i looked at the distributor cap and i had e2 and e3 mixed up which fixed some problems but it still runs rough. i think there is a vacuum leak but i dont have the diagram so if anyone has one please let me know. i think its electrical but i dont know if anyone does please tell me. i was thinking it was the pcv valve or the egr valve but i dont know anyone else think its that

thanks kevin


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Did you do a ECU diagnostic?


----------



## kevinjack (Aug 16, 2009)

ok i checked the codes and there was nothing wrong. there was some solinod that was broken in the vacuum system so i got a diagram and a new part from the dealer and triple checked everything idles better but is shaking so its out of time right? if it is i was wondering how to fix it just put it at T.D.C and that should fix it or what. if anyone knows please tell. need the car to be up and running by sunday.

thanks kevin


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

When was the last time the plugs were changed out? Also you need a timing light to set timing.


----------



## kevinjack (Aug 16, 2009)

i got new ngk spark plugs and wires when i put the head back on. so if its not in time then how would you fix it?


----------



## kevinjack (Aug 16, 2009)

ok so i got a timing light and she is in time!!! but still idling rough so pulled off the distributor cap and cleaned it out put it back on then took out the number 1 spark plug intake side. smelled a lot like gas more so than the other plugs. so i think the number 1 cylinder is miss firing. i dont know how to fix that. should i just use like a carb cleaner or what????? let me know

kevin


----------



## StrayCat (Dec 16, 2009)

did you get a reman head, or a used one? have it resurfaced? I had the same issue with an 83 280zx and it turned out to be the guy shaved the head down too far. i would say you wouldnt believe the headaches i went through before i got to the point of finding the problem, but it sounds to me like you are knee deep into that yourself................


----------

